
Tips and tricks to speak at tech conferences - pclavero
https://www.jonthebeach.com/blog/CFP-Tips-and-Tricks-for-Tech-Conferences
======
pclavero
Is there an art to submitting talks to speak at tech conferences? What are the
boxes you need to tick when submitting a talk for a specific conference? In
this article, we will try to cover most of the aspects you need to consider at
the time of submitting a proposal for a tech conference.

